# COD4 multiplayer takes ages to start up.



## lovely?

within this last month or so i've begin to realize that call of duty 4 is taking up to a minute to start up from desktop to profile screen. that was odd, but this is even worse; when i try using my neighbors router, the game starts up within 5 seconds... wtf?


----------



## meanman

If cod4 multilayer doesnt detect an internet connection it will not load, also i have noticed that people with not so powerful pcs take alot longer to get on servers even if they are on and it changes maps it takes them alot longer.


----------



## lovely?

well im not sure about the internet thing, but my computer is plenty fast to play. like i said, it only takes about 5 seconds on another router (even with a lower signal) to start up.

but the internet thing, do you know what could cause that? how would i check to see if my settings are incompatible or clashing with cod4?


----------



## Danda

Heh you wana talk about a LONG start up? Team Fortress 2 takes 1-2 minutes to get to the game.


----------



## lovely?

well to actually get into the game i am totally ok with taking a few minutes of loading. but from the flash image to the profile selecter should take no longer then a few seconds, and because i know that my computer is fully capable of opening cod within a few seconds, its rediculous to ignore whats obviously a problem.


----------



## SubDude199

I am going to bring this back to life. This is really bothering me. 

Its been happening to me for the last few months. even after a reformat. I nevere did this, it was always instant. Now it takes up to 1 min to launch multiplayer. singleplayer is fine. 

now. I built an almost identical computer (just diffrent motherboard) for a friend and his was fast for a week or so, but now it does the same thing. 

the kicker is it does not always do this. sometimes out of the blue it will be fast. those are few and far between.. but oddly enuff, if my game CRASHES from alt+tab or any other reason, then it launches INSTANTLY the next time every time it happens. Makes me want to force shutdown in taskmanager revery time. 

so I google it and nothing comes up. anyone have any ideas?.. I have a feeling it has to have somehting to do with the internet. but, I run 32meg down and 2.5 megs up so its not slow by any means (speed went up a bit from the test shown in my avitar). and my ping is always low. grr

thanks for the help


----------



## lovely?

i have found recently that in task manager COD4 is not responding when starting up for about a minute. when i use my neighbors internet though, it doesn't do the 'not responding' crap and just goes. it is really pissing me off.


----------



## SubDude199

I have 3 modems online here. I will try a diffrent one


----------



## Moorepheus

I just built a new machine, see my signature for specs. However, I am experiencing the same thing with COD4 taking a long time to load. I don't have Any anti-virus software running. When you look in task manager, it states its not responding. Now, before this, I had an XP machine running on the same network and everything worked just fine. Game would load in 3-5 seconds. Now, on my new rig, running Vista Ultimate 64 bit, it takes forever to launch. BF2, all the half life games load pretty quickly compaired to COD4. Anyone have a solution yet?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

I had this problem when connecting wirelessly to my network and manually entered the IP and DNS server. If I let it do it automatically it was fine!

I think your problem may be that it is struggling to find a connection... have you tried disabling firewalls etc and trying it?


----------



## BokenSSD

*DNS Server*

I had the same problem and this is what worked for me.  I changed my DNS server to:

4.2.2.1
4.2.2.2
4.2.2.3

Any of those will work.  I went from taking a minute or so to go from the COD4 flash screen to the game to it taking just a couple seconds.  

For anyone who is new to computers and doesn't know how to change their DNS server you need to go to your "network and sharing center" in Windows 7, change adapter settings on the left, right click "local area connection", select properties, select "internet protocol version 4", double click it or select properties, check "use the following DNS server addresses" and type 4.2.2.2 under preferred and 4.2.2.3 in the alternate and then click ok and close and hopefully this works as well for you as it did me.


----------



## xhizors

i have the same problem, its something to do with wired internet. I used to be wireless and it worked fine, and a few months ago i switched to wired and i get the load problem, before you start the game just take out your internet cable and it will load up fast, then put it back in. 

contact me :
xfire : didididi123


----------



## Aastii

Please look at the date of the last post, this thread is almost 3 years old, and hadn't been replied to in a year and a half


----------

